# Chicago trip



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> congrats, new trip planner.


I second the nomination!!! all in favor!?!


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if this actually pans out considering the INFJ get-together in Chicago failed miserably.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

So youre in?! @Darkstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

Kitty.diane said:


> So youre in?! @_Darkstar_
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me to not be in, I'd have to run away from here. So yep, I'm all in!


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Darkstar said:


> For me to not be in, I'd have to run away from here. So yep, I'm all in!


You will have to be our guide!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra1zing (Jun 26, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> Crap!! I forgot to include my real life Bestie!!! @Ra1zing


Yeah you best not forget me, woman! ;-p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Ra1zing said:


> Yeah you best not forget me, woman! ;-p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Road trip?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

Kitty.diane said:


> You will have to be our guide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing INFJs are renown for their sense of direction ... We'll have to pack a week's worth of food.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm putting @Kitty.diane in charge of this because Ti/Ne should not be planning anything.
> 
> Also.... I'm only willing to room with ladies so just putting that out there.


Lol, even if I wasn't rooming with Morfy I don't think I could be trusted to room with such an attractive girl. Or girls.


----------



## Ra1zing (Jun 26, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> Road trip?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course! Like I would reply without reading the thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

The Chameleon said:


> Lol, even if I wasn't rooming with Morfy I don't think I could be trusted to room with such an attractive girl. Or girls.


we could watch :3


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Sounds fun. Road trip !


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Ra1zing said:


> Of course! Like I would reply without reading the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez. Thanks nerd! Youre my favorite! And its on the internet now so you know it has to be true! And dont try to ENTP that statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Morfy McHetero said:


> we could watch :3


Watch what? Daleks-chan getting changed? I think she's be kinda pissed. 
(You can watch _me_ change, though!)


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> I made a thread in the NF forum with a link to this thread. Im thinking August or September. Other details can be worked out once people have a chance to show interest. Everyone interested please post when works best for you and how flexible your schedule is. If we need to plan it further out we can do that as well.
> @HAL - (far away but ya never know! lol),,


Haha, well aside from the fact that I'm normally in the UK, I'm actually in India for the next two months and will then be in China for a year. So no can do. Cool that I was thought of though!

Also. Any/All of the INTPs who show up... You'll be amazed because they're all so talkative and fun on this forum, but in real life I bet my bottom dollar they will be _really_ awkward and quiet. Until you get them all drunk.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

The Chameleon said:


> Watch what? Daleks-chan getting changed? I think she's be kinda pissed.
> (You can watch _me_ change, though!)


*w*
Guys, where do I sign up?


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

HAL said:


> Haha, well aside from the fact that I'm normally in the UK, I'm actually in India for the next two months and will then be in China for a year. So no can do. Cool that I was thought of though!
> 
> Also. Any/All of the INTPs who show up... You'll be amazed because they're all so talkative and fun on this forum, but in real life I bet my bottom dollar they will be _really_ awkward and quiet. Until you get them all drunk.


Dont reveal my secret plan! There is noooo way they would have seen that coming! *EXTREME SARCASM*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

@Kitty.diane has a soccer mom van. She's picking everyone up.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Bugs said:


> @Kitty.diane has a soccer mom van. She's picking everyone up.


That is actually extremely accurate! Hahahaha. I think i told you that though. You cheater!








DONT HATE!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> That is actually extremely accurate! Hahahaha. I think i told you that though. You cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I even guessed the color. :ninja:


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

Kitty.diane said:


> I made a thread in the NF forum with a link to this thread. Im thinking August or September. Other details can be worked out once people have a chance to show interest. Everyone interested please post when works best for you and how flexible your schedule is. If we need to plan it further out we can do that as well.
> @_FePa_, @_baby blue me_, @_The Trollmaster_, @_jeremusic2_, @_zobot_, @_ChristynJ_, @_Thorweeps_ (yeah I know he's not an NT or NF), @_intp_gurl_, @_anarchitektur_e, @_OkWhat_, @_HAL_ (far away but ya never know! lol), @_Salihah_, @_NT the DC_, @_PoppaX_ (who may actually be capable of helping us organize this thing!),


wait.

did you just invite me to go to chicago? to like meet in person?

that sounds reckless. 

what if i'm crazy? you never know. i could be VERY crazy. 

but thanks for the offer. i'm touched <3


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

zobot said:


> wait.
> 
> did you just invite me to go to chicago? to like meet in person?
> 
> ...


Find a definition of "enfp" that does not contain the words "crazy" and "reckless". Good luck! 😜


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Kitty.diane said:


> Road trip?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


youre best friend irl is an entp? 

...but intp's are so much better.  lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

zobot said:


> wait.
> 
> did you just invite me to go to chicago? to like meet in person?
> 
> ...


I'm COUNTING on it


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm COUNTING on it


I promise! And he plays one on TV at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm not really only willing to room with ladies...

...I'm mostly just saying that I'm not going to Chicago for a booty call.

 lol


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm not really only willing to room with ladies...
> 
> ...I'm mostly just saying that I'm not going to Chicago for a booty call.
> 
> lol


Oh, well that changes everything.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I actually really wish I could come. Hey I have an idea. I'll spend some money on lottery tickets and hopefully I'll get enough to make the trip. ( totally not SJ).


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> I actually really wish I could come. Hey I have an idea. I'll spend some money on lottery tickets and hopefully I'll get enough to make the trip. ( totally not SJ).


BEST IDEA YET!!!! *forgets all current responsibilities and drive to the closest liquor store for lottery tickets and a bottle of vodka*


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Kitty.diane said:


> I made a thread in the NF forum with a link to this thread. Im thinking August or September. Other details can be worked out once people have a chance to show interest. Everyone interested please post when works best for you and how flexible your schedule is. If we need to plan it further out we can do that as well.
> @_FePa_, @_baby blue me_, @_The Trollmaster_, @_jeremusic2_, @_zobot_, @_ChristynJ_, @_Thorweeps_ (yeah I know he's not an NT or NF), @_intp_gurl_, @_anarchitektur_e, @_OkWhat_, @_HAL_ (far away but ya never know! lol), @_Salihah_, @_NT the DC_, @_PoppaX_ (who may actually be capable of helping us organize this thing!),


Id only go if promised copious amounts of steamy love with any lady I desire.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

NT the DC said:


> Id only go if promised copious amounts of steamy love with any lady I desire.


Can you manage to lose the canine facade and dress as a cat in glasses? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Kitty.diane said:


> I made a thread in the NF forum with a link to this thread. Im thinking August or September. Other details can be worked out once people have a chance to show interest. Everyone interested please post when works best for you and how flexible your schedule is. If we need to plan it further out we can do that as well.
> @_The Trollmaster_,


Sorry, I will not be able to attend. Due to my age, I am 100% sure my parents would flip out if I asked if I could go meet friends online irl. 

Chicago isn't too far from me, but it's still a couple of hours away. I'm sorry guys that I can't come.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Kitty.diane said:


> Can you manage to lose the canine facade and dress as a cat in glasses?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no facade, only NT.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

NT the DC said:


> There is no facade, only NT.


How steamy? And how copious? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Kitty.diane said:


> How steamy? And how copious?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have to ask then probably more than you can imagine.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

NT the DC said:


> If you have to ask then probably more than you can imagine.


Im up for the challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, if I could. I have almost literally no money. And I live at home and my mother doesn't trust me to travel alone. 

I do, however, now have fuel for my lonely loser vicarious fantasies. 

Have fun!



EDIT: I just read the last few posts. August or September. There's actually a small chance I may be able to work something out by September. Small but still existent.


----------



## ChristynJ (Mar 27, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> I made a thread in the NF forum with a link to this thread. Im thinking August or September. Other details can be worked out once people have a chance to show interest. Everyone interested please post when works best for you and how flexible your schedule is. If we need to plan it further out we can do that as well.
> @FePa, @baby blue me, @The Trollmaster, @jeremusic2, @zobot, @ChristynJ, @Thorweeps (yeah I know he's not an NT or NF), @intp_gurl, @anarchitekture, @OkWhat, @HAL (far away but ya never know! lol), @Salihah, @NT the DC, @PoppaX (who may actually be capable of helping us organize this thing!),


I'm a poor college student. Let me know if you want to come to San Francisco instead.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ChristynJ said:


> I'm a poor college student. Let me know if you want to come to San Francisco instead.


Good idea I'm in Palo Alto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I don't live in Seattle. I'm a ferry ride away. Seattle is too city for me. I love nature. But you're extraverted so I assume you would prefer city, no?


Lol, @Daleks_exterminate and I both live in the cores of our respective cities. It's not an introverted-extraverted thing. It's more preferences based on...values you personally care about, I guess.

(Olympic Peninsula?)


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Lol, @Daleks_exterminate and I both live in the cores of our respective cities. It's not an introverted-extraverted thing. It's more preferences based on...values you personally care about, I guess.
> 
> (Olympic Peninsula?)


I dont know about E/I city stuff but i know Little Rock is NOT enough city for me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I moderate an _urbanis__t_ forum so that probably tells you quite a lot about where I like to live...

I have a couple of friends who live in teeny-tiny antebellum trinities. They're beautiful houses, haha.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> Lol, @_Daleks_exterminate_ and I both live in the cores of our respective cities. It's not an introverted-extraverted thing. It's more preferences based on...values you personally care about, I guess.
> 
> (Olympic Peninsula?)


I live inBremerton. I do believe that is still a part of the Peninsula. It's along the water. 

Andintroversion and extraversion should have some foundation on city life. At least in extreme cases, like myself.


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

I almost moved to Chicago... if my husband had picked a different job I'd be there now =/


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I live inBremerton. I do believe that is still a part of the Peninsula. It's along the water.
> 
> Andintroversion and extraversion should have some foundation on city life. At least in extreme cases, like myself.


Oh, I don't know about that. I know a few people who are pretty extreme I's who live in the city core. (Of course Philly's also a pretty easy core to live in if you're an I, take a turn off one of the main streets and you're on tiny quiet cobblestone streets you could swear were transplanted from the Old World.) One literally lives in the building right next door to where he works.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

So out of curiosity where is everybody from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

@ai.tran.75 I know you're from the Bay Area. We'll use closest major city.

I know I'm from Philly, @Kitty.diane is from Little Rock, @Daleks_exterminate is from Kansas City, @ScientiaOmnemEst is from Buffalo, @Stelliferous is from Seattle, @Bugs is from Pittsburgh, @Snakecharmer DC, @ThoughtfulThinker East Texas, and that's...kinda...it.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure, when my fairy Godmother comes I'll just wish for a plane ticket to America and money for accommodation instead of world peace :tongue:


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Good idea I'm in Palo Alto
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


palo alto is Spanish for boner.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NT the DC said:


> palo alto is Spanish for boner.


Interesting ... I've always thought it meant tall tree 
The city itself is named after a redwood tree El Palo Alto . But I guess tall tree and long stick are equivalent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I need more money first and more combat experience before I leave myself in my own hands.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Guys, if ever you'll take groupies, pls do share! Haha! I'd love to go but erm I'm so far.


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

A few things:.
-I am from Canada, so if anybody from here is driving and is willing to pay for all the gas and food and sleeping accommodations, let me know. 
-How long would we be in Chicago? 
-Where in Chicago would we stay? 
-Would there be even a small chance of being mugged by a Chicago gang? 
-Would we be eating Chicago deep dish pizza? 
-If others are taking Amtrak from the west coast, let me know. I see that @*Stelliferous * is from Seattle, so if I were to also take Amtrak, I could meet up with him and others in Shelby, and we could ride together from there. 
-If there is nobody going by train from the west coast, and nobody driving from my area, I could possibly take a plane, but this reduces the likelihood of my going drastically. 

The likelihood of my going is pretty slim as it is, but until I know all specifics I can't say for sure. I can keep my schedule open fairly easily at this time, so that's no biggy, it's just cost and duration of trip.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

hammersklavier said:


> We should also tag:
> @_Falling Leaves_ @_ThoughtfulThinker_ @_Mr. Meepers_ @_GinningPuma4011_ (not an NT or NF but we're friends acquaintances IRL) @_Spastic Origami_ @_Tom Soy Sauce_ @_that_ @_tine_ @_Fern_ @_The King Of Dreams_ @_tanstaafl28_ @_yesiknowbut_
> 
> Ok, so I double-checked and not only can I do Labor Day weekend but I can also do last week of August! Yes! And the train ticket is manageable! Double yes! And you're closer to Chi-town than I am @_ScientiaOmnemEst_, you can totally do it too. Unless there are enough of us on the East Coast that we can pool a van, that could work too.
> ...


I'd love to go. I haven't been to Chi-town since '89. Living in Las Vegas makes it a bit impractical.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'd love to go. I haven't been to Chi-town since '89. Living in Las Vegas makes it a bit impractical.


I haven't been there since '96, when I was 9. 

It's still a couple of months away, flights are cheap and stuff.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

that said:


> -Would there be even a small chance of being mugged by a Chicago gang?


I promise my gang will not rob you ... maybe just cop a feel of your right buttocks (prison got real lonely).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

hammersklavier said:


> I haven't been there since '96, when I was 9.
> 
> It's still a couple of months away, flights are cheap and stuff.


I don't control the finances. My ISTJ wife does.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't control the finances. My ISTJ wife does.


Tax write off - business trip. Done.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

@that Looks like end of August. And you can bet your bottom dollar we'll be eating Chicago pie.

Also I'm coming from the East Coast. If I go via New York and Buffalo, I can meet @ScientiaOmnemEst on the way there.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Interesting ... I've always thought it meant tall tree
> The city itself is named after a redwood tree El Palo Alto . But I guess tall tree and long stick are equivalent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am a wealth of information.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Kitty.diane said:


> Are you volunteering to drive around picking every one up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This response makes literal zero sense  

The idea is we make a map, see where everyone lives, and make driving routes from the people to live the furthest east/furthest south-east/furthest south-west/furthest west, etc, and pick people up along the way and split costs.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Well..... I nominate you and @hammersklavier for that job! lol. Sounds like an amazingly good idea!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

@Kitty.diane You want me to solve a traveling salesman problem? Sounds good...

I just need to know what cities everybody lives in and who has access to a van so I can assign you guys routes. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

I've been doing some calculations, and this trip would take way too much effort on my part, so I'm going to decline and sit on my ass eating non-Chicago style pizza. If somebody wants to drive up to Calgary and pick me up, then cool, but....


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

@hammersklavier and @Frenetic Tranquility how are the bus routes coming along?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

It was a busy weekend 

Here's the beginning. It's in open-collaboration mode, so anybody can add their info to it. I need to know who's either definitely or probably going, otherwise my bus network will look like Greyhound's and that'll hardly do anyone any good.

http://goo.gl/maps/ekMg8


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> It was a busy weekend
> 
> Here's the beginning. It's in open-collaboration mode, so anybody can add their info to it. I need to know who's either definitely or probably going, otherwise my bus network will look like Greyhound's and that'll hardly do anyone any good.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ekMg8


Ok. I know nothing about google maps. Am i supposed to leave a comment with my location and you add me to the map? Or can you tell me how to add myself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Hm, if you don't have the maps engine on your phone it might be a bit tricky.

On your laptop: "Edit", tap the placemark, drag it to your city, put the city's name in, your name in the description.

Or if you're being lazy, just mention my name and tell me to add you on this thread. :kitteh:


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Hm, if you don't have the maps engine on your phone it might be a bit tricky.
> 
> On your laptop: "Edit", tap the placemark, drag it to your city, put the city's name in, your name in the description.
> 
> Or if you're being lazy, just mention my name and tell me to add you on this thread. :kitteh:


You youngsters and your fancy technology! Lmao! I feel old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Do we have specific dates yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Kitty.diane said:


> You youngsters and your fancy technology! Lmao! I feel old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha!

Like so: "Hey, @hammersklavier, I'm interested. I live in Philadelphia. Can you add me on?"


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Haha!
> 
> Like so: "Hey, @hammersklavier, I'm interested. I live in Philadelphia. Can you add me on?"


Did i not manage to add myself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Kitty.diane said:


> Do we have specific dates yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought we were talking about the end of August?


Kitty.diane said:


> Did i not manage to add myself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked, you got it perfect.


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

So is this an actual bus plan? Or are we seeing who can pick who up on the way?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

We're seeing who lives where right now

So far we've got it so that I can meet up with @_Snakecharmer_ and @_Bugs_ in Pittsburgh, @_BroNerd_ and @_Mr. Meepers_ could meet up with @_ScientiaOmnemEst_ in Buffalo, @_that_ can meet up with @_Stelliferous_ in Shelby, MT, and @_ai.tran.75_ could meet up with @tanstaafl28 in Salt Lake. But that's about it.

I know that @_ThoughtfulThinker_ and @_anarchitektur_ both live in East Texas. They could well meet up with @_Kitty.diane_ in Little Rock.

So like I said before, don't be afraid to edit yourself in!


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

^ I live in South Texas, and I'm not meeting up with you weirdos.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

anarchitektur said:


> ^ I live in South Texas, and I'm not meeting up with you weirdos.


Fine, be that way.  We'll make our own theme park! With blackjack! And hookers!


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Huh, you can take Megabus from Philly to Chicago...

...but you have to transfer through State College, PA, to do it. And book two tickets for the trip. And the transfer is (obviously) not guaranteed.

It gets uglier for people from DC, because there's no Chicago-Pittsburgh Megabus route.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

anarchitektur said:


> ^ I live in South Texas, and I'm not meeting up with you weirdos.


You have the best avatar. Never change it. It makes every thread so readable! Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

hammersklavier said:


> Just a reminder, put yourself on:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ekMg8
> 
> ...


I don't even live in the US, man.


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Just a reminder, put yourself on:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ekMg8
> 
> ...


I belong in the "wrong continent" group. Money's not a problem but I really don't feel like paying ~$2000 on airfares and more on accommodation etc. just to meet you all. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## rDaneel (Jul 18, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> Just a reminder, put yourself on:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ekMg8
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm a bit far from there.


----------



## passmethecookies (Dec 14, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> Just a reminder, put yourself on:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/ekMg8
> 
> ...


Thank you for the mention. I'm not in the US. Although let's not kid ourselves, I wouldn't go even if it were somewhere in Europe. I'm shitty like that. Anyway I hope you guys can make it happen and have fun.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

PallasAthena said:


> Hey sweet, everyone's organizing a trip to see me! (I live in the burbs and went to school downtown)
> Just name the time and place and I'll probably have something else going on
> I prefer not to meet internet people in real life. It's weird.
> "So you remember that one conversation? On that one forum? Crazy, man."
> ...


Agreed, New York is a much better city than Chicago.


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Agreed, New York is a much better city than Chicago.


Nahh. Overcrowded. Only better in that it's closer to everyone, thus the overcrowding


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

PallasAthena said:


> Nahh. Overcrowded. Only better in that it's closer to everyone, thus the overcrowding


Better pizza, better culture, better opportunity, better museums, shall I go on?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

You can stop now. You know what the best city is? Philadelphia. Two hours from New York (1 by train) - the overcrowding + museums + food culture + an awesome park + everything else that makes New York awesome + our own cool di-aw-wekk 


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

When?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

The most logical choice would be to meet in the geographic center of the continuous United States which is Lebanon, Kansas. A cozy town of around 210. It even has a nice plaque. :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Stelliferous said:


> Me too.


*Raises hand*

I'll share a room with the hipster kitty, pleaseroud:.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you guys legit? Ya'll better not be murderous psychopaths or anything. That would kinda spoil the trip.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not a murderous psychopath, but I'm going to need a ride. :kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

an absurd man said:


> I'm not a murderous psychopath, but I'm going to need a ride. :kitteh:


Oh thank god!


Okay, I'll come pick you up in my cloud cart, if you want?


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

when is this


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

End of August is the putative plan


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

xdollie. said:


> Oh thank god!
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll come pick you up in my cloud cart, if you want?


Yes, please come get me. I'm so far away from you... all of you. :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

xdollie. said:


> Are you guys legit? Ya'll better not be murderous psychopaths or anything. That would kinda spoil the trip.


*Consults with others* the remainder of us have agreed not share that information. Now come along it is already paid for and if money is wasted our time will be wasted.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

an absurd man said:


> Yes, please come get me. I'm so far away from you... all of you. :blushed:


Before we leave though I'm partying it up in NY. You better show me around, k?



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> *Consults with others* the remainder of us have agreed not share that information. Now come along it is already paid for and if money is wasted our time will be wasted.


I already KNOW about you, you little weirdo. I'll be keeping a very close eye on you =_=.



(Ps I haven't forgotten about our PM! My laptop is broke so need to wait on it being fixed. PM-ing with my phone is a pain in the ass)


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

xdollie. said:


> Before we leave though I'm partying it up in NY. You better show me around, k?


NY? Um you have it wrong. I actually live in Antarctica. 

But if I _did _live in NY, sure of course I would show you around the city. :tongue:


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it sounds more fun to me and it wont be as expensive as Chicago. I'm good with nature I'll make sure the bears only eat one of you.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Won't be me, they already rejected me XD


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is kind of an NT and NF collaboration....
> 
> but @Kitty.diane and I are planning a trip to Chicago....


Please reread...... @Bugs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Well @Snakecharmer and I are already down for a camping trip. We're going regardless. Up to you deadbeats if you want to join us


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Well if @Daleks_exterminate lived 1100 miles closer to us I'd totally be down for it lol

How about a camping trip...in Chicago? Lmao


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Well if @Daleks_exterminate lived 1100 miles closer to us I'd totally be down for it lol
> 
> How about a camping trip...in Chicago? Lmao
> 
> ...


As long as it's camping in a hotel and there's a bar ill be happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh please, you haven't been camping till you've been woken up by a bear :kitteh:


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone want to go on a camping date?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry to be a bit of a buzzkill but Daleks just told me to tell you guys she'll need wifi for school stuff...so camping is out for this trip.
@Bugs We'd still love to go camping with you guys sometime though :kitteh:

...holy fuck, we are in a relationship now, aren't we?


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Anyone want to go on a camping date?


LOOK AT THIS KID!!!!!!! Take notes fellas! @hammersklavier and @Bugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Sorry to be a bit of a buzzkill but Daleks just told me to tell you guys she'll need wifi for school stuff...so camping is out for this trip.
> @Bugs We'd still love to go camping with you guys sometime though :kitteh:
> 
> ...holy fuck, we are in a relationship now, aren't we?
> ...


Yeah. She already posted that on the thread.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

hammersklavier said:


> Oh please, you haven't been camping till you've been woken up by a bear :kitteh:


Don't get me started on the bear thing again. :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Bugs said:


> How about a camping trip instead?


I think you just created an idea for the next Great PerC Meetup 

Camping around the continental U.S. ... We could hit every state and/or National park in the continental U.S. at least once :crazy::crazy:


(Okay, that might be too much, but I was too young to remember the Grand Canyon when I saw it, I never been to Yellowstone, and I was just at Acadia up in Maine ... So My votes are at least Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, and Acadia. .... List of national parks of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ... Okay, I have already been to a few of them, but F*** it, I wanna go to them all ... Also, I want to hike the whole Appalachian trail (wanted to since I was a kid))


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

hammersklavier said:


> ...holy fuck, we are in a relationship now, aren't we?


Dear gods, I hope so. :happy:


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> ...holy fuck, we are in a relationship now, aren't we?


I approve! Officially! Its on the internet now so it has to be true! Update your face book statuses and everything! Lmao!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Anyone want to go on a camping date?


if that's the view ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## Chewiebon (Mar 5, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Oh please, you haven't been camping till you've been woken up by a bear :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


My friends call me Papa Bear,

Lets go camping.


----------



## Chewiebon (Mar 5, 2014)

I go to Chicago a few times a year, I would be willing to meet up with people.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> ...holy fuck, we are in a relationship now, aren't we?
> Lord of the Dark Snark


I don't think you can really just determine you're I a relationship with someone with out asking/ talking to them about it...
just saying.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm starting to think we need to place bets on (1) this will never occur; (2) this will occur in 20 years, but two people will show up; (3) this will occur, but in 20 years and an actual group of people will show up; (4) this occurs on time and two people show up; (5) this occurs on time and with an actual group of people; and (6) Kitty Diane kills everyone for being resistant.


----------

